# Pavoni Pro vs Europiccola: steaming milk comparison



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

So, now that I have both, both made on the same year of 2012 and only months older than each other, I can compare them all.

I get that the Pro has a bigger boiler and in theory better steaming ability.

But, am I the only one who finds steaming milk on the Pro awkward?

The boiler having a wider diameter means they the venting outlet sits almost touching the boiler on the Pro, whereas on the Europiccola it almost touches the group, leaving more space to tilt and manoeuvre the milk pitcher to get the milk spinning.

Am I missing something?

[IMG alt="IMG_0291.thumb.jpg.aa9bbfbdfb3d77deef7ecdafd8cb3469.jpg" data-fileid="29730"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_0291.thumb.jpg.aa9bbfbdfb3d77deef7ecdafd8cb3469.jpg[/IMG]

View attachment 29731


----------



## CliveM2 (Jan 4, 2019)

Bend the steaming tube..


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

CliveM2 said:


> Bend the steaming tube..


Yeah... I know there are workarounds.... but surely the design is just.... rubbish? Surely everyone does not bend the tube? What does everyone do?


----------



## CliveM2 (Jan 4, 2019)

My Pro is fine, it's over 20 years old so I don't know whether it's in its original position but is yours? Maybe yours took a knock which bent it inwards.

If you complained about the 3 hole steam nozzle I'd have more sympathy but that too can be fixed but not for free.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

CliveM2 said:


> My Pro is fine, it's over 20 years old so I don't know whether it's in its original position but is yours? Maybe yours took a knock which bent it inwards.
> If you complained about the 3 hole steam nozzle I'd have more sympathy but that too can be fixed but not for free.


Don't think it's bent. If you look at photos elsewhere, it's the same. I also have another one, and the shape of the steam want is identical.

I already use a single hole steam tip.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The over pressure tube should be bent to allow any excess fluid to go into the drip tray, this will creat some space between the two pipes. I would also put a slight bend in the steam wand as well


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> The over pressure tube should be bent to allow any excess fluid to go into the drip tray, this will creat some space between the two pipes. I would also put a slight bend in the steam wand as well


Ok. This is what I saw when I googled, thanks Dave.

So it's bad design? And how do you bend it?

Thanks!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Can the vent tube cup be rotated slightly forward to increase the space or is it already touching the boiler ?

Are the tubes stainless or chrome plated ? If plated you may cause the chrome to crack/ flake.

If you decide to bend it, you could use a micro /brake pipe bending tool with formers to suit the pipe diameter.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> Can the vent tube cup be rotated slightly forward to increase the space or is it already touching the boiler ?
> Are the tubes stainless or chrome plated ? If plated you may cause the chrome to crack/ flake.
> If you decide to bend it, you could use a micro /brake pipe bending tool with formers to suit the pipe diameter.


It can't go any further forward as you say it touches the boiler. I can rotate it to the back though, giving some clearance, but then it will stop being a and the jug can touch the boiler.

It's hardly an issue, more a case of developing a technique.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I worked out the issue. I have swapped the steam wands around and noticed the one originally in the Europiccola is bent slightly (manufactured as such, not bent afterwards) so that the tip points more downwards rather than forwards, which seems to make a lot of difference when steaming, IMHO.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just to add the tube for the over pressure valve has no set angle and they come out of the factory in different positions, there is an aesthetic gain to bending them to the same angle as the steam arm tube, but as CF says pointing them at the drip tray is the most practical solution .


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Some of you may want to shut your eyes, but my first coffee maker was a Krups. That's it, wash your eyes out. Fortunately a few months ago my brother asked if I minded him throwing it away while he was cleaning my mum's cupboards out. I looked it over. Single hole steamer tip, now on my Europicolla.

My 2nd hand Professionale came with an attachment which slides on to the steamwand, tubes and a plastic block. I've hardly looked at it as I drink espressos... Though I should've brought it all home from the office because daughter is visiting & likes oatmilk lattés. Ho hum.


----------



## HelloFrank (Jul 9, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> am I the only one who finds steaming milk on the Pro awkward?


 No, you are not . I find it rubbish to make milk on. Lovely coffee, rubbish milk heating/froth.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

HelloFrank said:


> No, you are not . I find it rubbish to make milk on. Lovely coffee, rubbish milk heating/froth.


 A single hole steam tip makes all the difference, having said that its not the quickest steamer out their, although the boiler size on the pro helps alot


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

You could be using a paper clip to block one (or two) bores of the 3-hole tip. Temporarily to check if it ups your game - or permanently as I do to keep my old Lady 100% original


----------

